# Mozart



## eagle (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudete gli occhi e ditemi cosa provate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI6mNal8cjw


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Chiudete gli occhi e ditemi cosa provate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI6mNal8cjw


Sta musica descrive benissimo il sorriso contiano sotto i baffi...
Adorabile...


----------



## eagle (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta musica descrive benissimo il sorriso contiano sotto i baffi...
> Adorabile...


Della serie, fate pure, la vita va avanti sempre, con i suoi ritmi e i suoi riti, sorda alle gioie ed alle sofferenze umane.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Della serie, fate pure, la vita va avanti sempre, con i suoi ritmi e i suoi riti, sorda alle gioie ed alle sofferenze umane.


Nessuna musica come quella di Mozart parla del dolore cosmico.
Incredibile come lui lavorasse al Requiem e al Flauto magico....
Uomo e bambino...

Ma la musica di Mozart è di una purezza assoluta...

E incredibilmente difficile da eseguire...
[video=youtube;2DC5VsALUrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DC5VsALUrk[/video]

Mozart componeva con la stessa facilità che il conte scrive un post sul forum...
Il suo catalogo è sterminato nonostante la vita brevissima...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;oQzp_-N6IUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzp_-N6IUs[/video]

Un uomo tornato nel suo paese dopo 60 e passa anni...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Chiudete gli occhi e ditemi cosa provate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI6mNal8cjw



Felicità.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna musica come quella di Mozart parla del dolore cosmico.
> Incredibile come lui lavorasse al Requiem e al Flauto magico....
> Uomo e bambino...
> 
> ...


Ansia.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Felicità.


Attento tu ed Egle con gli avatar...che non vi scontriate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;oQzp_-N6IUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzp_-N6IUs[/video]
> 
> Un uomo tornato nel suo paese dopo 60 e passa anni...


Bellezza...

Quella donna con gli occhiali che si tocca la fronte.. ?


----------



## eagle (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Attento tu ed Egle con gli avatar...che non vi scontriate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah, ma le mie corna fanno più male :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Attento tu ed Egle con gli avatar...che non vi scontriate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:smile:


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile:


FACOCERO ben ritrovato


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Chiudete gli occhi e ditemi cosa provate
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI6mNal8cjw


Eh, ma "chiudete gli occhi" no! Non per questo video, bellissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> FACOCERO ben ritrovato



Denghiù. Ma sono stato a leggerVI, mai andato via a parte le festività in cui gettavo ogni tanto uno sguardo. 



Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma "chiudete gli occhi" no! Non per questo video, bellissimo.


Io ho barato... tu anche.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

*L'incredibile Mozartinicità di sto pezzo...*

[video=youtube;NRTWLQ4nI6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRTWLQ4nI6Q[/video]

Sta donna mi piace un casino...


----------

